# Driving in the morning and evening with several hours sleep in between



## mk5197 (Oct 15, 2016)

Sorry to ask so many questions but here it goes...I worked full time job overnight. I took a few rides after and now laying down for 6 or so hours of sleep. H and R Block says that first trip of day to pick up PAX and last ride to go home are non-deductible each day. So, I had app on on way home today. I will wake at 8 or so and hopefully get another ride or 2 before another overnight trip. In H and R Block or IRS eyes, can I claim business for ride home just now and first ride this evening when I wake up even though took 6 hours off? I am guessing I will be setting off an argument etc but I want to claim what is mine yet not cheat the system.

Thanks in advance, you guys and gals are so helpful!

Mike.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

mk5197 said:


> Sorry to ask so many questions but here it goes...I worked full time job overnight. I took a few rides after and now laying down for 6 or so hours of sleep. H and R Block says that first trip of day to pick up PAX and last ride to go home are non-deductible each day. So, I had app on on way home today. I will wake at 8 or so and hopefully get another ride or 2 before another overnight trip. In H and R Block or IRS eyes, can I claim business for ride home just now and first ride this evening when I wake up even though took 6 hours off? I am guessing I will be setting off an argument etc but I want to claim what is mine yet not cheat the system.
> 
> Thanks in advance, you guys and gals are so helpful!
> 
> Mike.


You need to determine if the miles in question are "business miles" or not. Keep it simple... if you can reasonably justify these miles as business miles by all means they're deductible. Business miles are miles that are necessary and ordinary for your business. The commuter rules that block is concerned about may not even apply to your situation.


----------



## mk5197 (Oct 15, 2016)

UberTaxPro said:


> You need to determine if the miles in question are "business miles" or not. Keep it simple... if you can reasonably justify these miles as business miles by all means they're deductible. Business miles are miles that are necessary and ordinary for your business. The commuter rules that block is concerned about may not even apply to your situation.


Ok thanks so much UberTaxPro! I think I need to make adjustments then to Triplog


----------

